# New to Catapult Hunting



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

As I've been shooting my catty more often than my firearms I'm starting to wonder how effective I could be with it on small game. After some thought, I've decided to give it a try but would like to ask a couple of questions before going off half cocked.

Here it goes:

1. What type of setup do you think best in terms of bands and fork?

2. What type of ammo other than lead would you use?

3. What type of knife would you prefer for processing rabbits and the like? (any information and references would be great)

Thank you all in advance.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres what others have used http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/?p=187221

the whole thread is educational and informational


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

1. I prefer Alliance Sterling #107 office bands.

2. Rocks/Clay balls.

3. Any sharp pocket knife works for me.

SMS


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I prefer natural frames. My hunting bands I like a combination of theraband gold and latex. Cut 11/4 to 3/4. 7-8" long. Knife for skinning Opinel a french folding knife. you can get a razor edge on them and there good on small game.


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you guys for the help. The Opinel sounds like a good option and after looking at one I'm going to make my own... maybe two (I feel a giveaway night be in order since I feel like a thief in the night taking information from this site.) 

Here is what I'm thinking might work ... any suggestions from you all who hunt and dress often would be great.

For the Catty frame, I'm thinking a Bill Hayes Patriot in matching safety orange box elder burl... thanks guys.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Also for a good hunting knife, I would recommend having a built in gut hook. It will work well with skinning game and it can be used for other emergencies too. For hunting setups, I recommend double tbg, with ammo preferably 12mm or bigger. Steel or lead doesn't matter that much but lead does carry more energy than steel with the same size ammo.

Hope I've helped,

Cheers Tristan


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for the advice Tristan. Have you used a gut hook on small game? I've never really been a fan of it on pigs or deer, does it work better on smaller game? Thanks again.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I personally don't use a gut hook, just a SHARP knife, emphasis on the sharp. Catapult wise, pick the one you're most comfortable in your hand.


----------

